# Mid America Reformed Seminary



## plandazuri (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello everybody, 
God willing, I will be traveling to US in order to enroll to Mid America Reformed Seminary. Is anybody there currently studying there?
I have read all the information available regarding it and talked to some people close to it. However I would appreciate any tip or useful recommendation.

Thanks a lot, 
In Christ
Pablo


----------



## mvdm (Mar 5, 2010)

Pablo,

If you contact the seminary, I'm sure they can provide you names of suitable persons/professors/ students', etc. so as to get whatever info you are seeking. 

Welcome to Mid-America Reformed Seminary

God's richest blessings on your preparation for the ministry!


----------



## plandazuri (Mar 5, 2010)

Sure Mark, 
In fact I have done that. I just wanted to check if someone here goes there and has any additional tips.
Thanks.


----------



## Andres (Mar 5, 2010)

Pablo, what will you be studying? What are you future goals? Congratulations on this next step in your life!


----------



## plandazuri (Mar 8, 2010)

Andrew, 
A M.Div, I hope I can plant a Church here in Ecuador. I also would like to get a PhD and have a Reformed Seminary here. 
Thanks a lot for your wishes.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 8, 2010)

I seem to remember that we have at least one member on the Puritan Board who attends there, but it can sometimes take a few days for someone to notice the thread and reply.


----------



## bouletheou (Mar 8, 2010)

Pablo,

Talk to Wes White. His blog is Johannes Weslianus. You can access his email from there. 

He's a MARS graduate. And he speaks Spanish (not that there's anything wrong with your English that I can see!) He'll be glad to talk to you.


----------



## Grafted In (Mar 8, 2010)

Pablo,

Lord willing I will be attending MARS starting this Fall. I am well acquainted with the seminary. I have met all of the professors and sat in on classes there. The church plant that I am a member of is currently using their chapel for our worship services. So, while I am not currently enrolled I am very familiar with the school. Let me know what kinds of questions you might like answered and I will try and get you some answers.

Grace and Peace,
Jeff


----------



## Kiffin (Mar 8, 2010)

God willing, I'll be there next fall as well..


----------



## Grafted In (Mar 9, 2010)

Kiffin said:


> God willing, I'll be there next fall as well..


 
Kiffin,

Well, it is nice to make contact with you considering that we might end up spending three intense years study together. What are you doing now?


----------



## Kiffin (Mar 9, 2010)

Grafted In said:


> Kiffin said:
> 
> 
> > God willing, I'll be there next fall as well..
> ...



Hey Jeff. Right now I'm finishing up an MA at TEDS in Deerfield and being engaged (if that's doing something lol). TEDS has been great but I need something more Reformed. You?


----------

